# Am I pregnant even though test was negative?



## MrsAngelic (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay so I'm 26, my youngest is a little over a year old. I still breastfeed him I would guess 7 or 8 times a day - really on demand though. I was on BC a couple months ago - stopped the beginning of Sept and had a period. No period the beginning october, which I wasn't really expecting anyway since I am breastfeeding. Then October 30th(pretty sure anyway) I thought I was starting my period because I had some spotting (a dark, rusty color on my underwear and rusty/pinkish when I wiped) and I felt somewhat crampy (but I don't always get crampy during a period, more just a heavy feeling) . Put on a pad and went to work but it stopped and never even showed on the pad. Then a few days later basically the same thing happened. Still feel crampy, can feel my uterus clamp down/crampy after sex which is new, my sex drive has been high, my pelvis feels loose and hurts a little at the hips after sex or yoga and feels like it did when my ligaments were looser during pregnancies (had Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction with the last three pregnancies earlier and earlier - could I be feeling that already?), feel more tired than usual, been getting a little light headed at work. I took a cheap pregnancy test tonight and it was negative - was 9 days after the spotting started too early? With my daughter I felt I was pregnant even before my period was due, got a light positive two days before it. And with the others we knew early because when I started picking fights with my husband he knew I was pregnant - and sure enough I would test postitive. No fighting right now, but we are giving special attention to working on our relationship that we weren't in the previous pregnancies. I hope that was enough information and not too much!! LOL

What's the verdict? Does this sound like a pregnancy or am I crazy? Or all of the above?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

you could be, but I think with a negative test it's unlikely - unless you are very early in pregnancy and there isn't enough hormone to show up on a pee test. get a blood test if you're sure you're pg.

it's pretty common to have messed up cycles after birth control. The spotting you had could have been anovulatory spotting. What happens is when you don't ovulate in a given cycle, the lining of the uterus continues to build up and a little will shed off, causing spotting. That doesn't explain your other feelings though.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Could be hormones from the bc or the breastfeeding, but I have gone to 13 weeks without getting a positive and have never gotten one before 6 weeks.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Ring your doctor, or family planning, or whoever you use. It is almost definitely nothing, but that could be an early indicator of an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## MrsAngelic (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you guys for replying!


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
I have gone to 13 weeks without getting a positive and have never gotten one before 6 weeks.

Hey fruitfulmomma, did you have symptoms of pg during that time before the positive?

I'm have a similar experience to OP--tons of pg symptoms but neg preg test. I'm very confused. If I don't start my period by tomorrow I'll probably be starting my own thread.

Good wishes to Mrs Angelic for some answers.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes, I did have other symptoms as well, specifically morning sickness and sore breasts. With my first baby I was about 7 weeks when I first tested, I waited that long because I had had so many negatives before and was not wanting to be disappointed again, and by that time I was puking and I outgrew my bra. With all four other pregnancies, I have taken at least two tests and the first one is always negative. My third pregnancy, the one that did not show up until about thirteen weeks past LMP, I had several negative tests.


----------



## NaturalMamaof2 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen as fruitfulmomma... With DD #1 I was 9 weeks by the time I got a BFP...everything before that point was a negative. Not sure why. But I just knew I was pregnant & I had very little signs other then going from having a flat tummy to having a pooch. I had been on the pill but had a feeling it failed...it did.

With DD #2 I had a missed period. I was 6 weeks when I got my BFP.

This time, I was 4 weeks when I got a faint BFP on a Target test but on cheapy tests that arent as sensitive, it wont show anything because it's still so early.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

You took your test in the evening?? I could barely get a positive test with my first morning urine a couple of days after my period was due! I would retest in a couple of days with first morning urine.

My early pregnancy symptoms became more pronounced with each baby as my hormones just seemed to kick in from memory quicker! I had serious hot flashes, cramps, incredible thirst and hunger, headaches...oh! and sore nipples...all of this during the week after conception, then I saw implantation spotting. Then I took my tests!


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the answers about neg tests while pg. Good to know.

How are you Mrs. Angelic?


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

I tested 6 times before I got a positive. It can happen!


----------

